# How to File a US Tax Extension Abroad for Free in 2022?



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

*At MyExpatTaxes, you can file an extension completely free!* Yes, you read that right. We’re going to cover exactly how to file a US tax extension abroad for free via our expat tax software.

*Perform the Following Steps:*

Set up an account at MyExpatTaxes. We’ll need your name, address, social security number and some other details to be able to file your extension.
Next, check the Navigation Panel on the left and look for “File your return.” A drop-down will appear. Click on ”File your extension”
This will open up the following page:

Based on the information you have already provided, some or all of the information will be pre-filled. If you need to make any edits, you can use the Edit links on the right to jump to that page. You can use the navigation panel to return to this page.

3, Lastly, you need to confirm that you were abroad/out of the United States on June 15, 2022 and are a US citizen/resident. Then, give us your consent to file your free extension to the IRS.

Once you have submitted your consent for us to file your extension, we’ll make a few last checks and let you know if anything else is needed. If not, then you’ll just continue to the next page. In the background, we’ll be processing your extension filing directly with the IRS. Then, *we’ll notify you via email when your extension was accepted by the IRS!*


*File Your US Expat Federal Tax Extension*


----------

